
Tech press rushes to cover new Linus Torvalds mailing list outburst - MilnerRoute
https://news.slashdot.org/story/19/06/28/2339245/tech-press-rushes-to-cover-new-linus-torvalds-mailing-list-outburst
======
davismwfl
My favorite line from slashdot "...and vultures like us to write up about"

